# Anybody got?



## randomhero (Mar 29, 2004)

Does anyone have an overabundance of Amazon swords in their tank and lookin to just get rid of them? Ill pay shipping. Any size will do. Ive got a couple tanks im lookin to stock with them and my lfs is charging a rediculous price for them.

Rock on








hero


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I have but i am really far away for shiping...









I hope that other members will help you!


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Gd luck wiv da search m8!!!!


----------

